# "Bagel" or just a bad case of backyard breeding?



## fmjnax (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all,

This is my first post, so I apologize for the short notice without an introduction. We're going to be rescuing a Basset Hound from a local animal shelter, but we're not sure if he is a full Basset (like the shelter is telling us) or if he is just a case of backyard breeding (or maybe a mix of something else). I have attached the pictures available from the shelter. The items of interest that really stand out to me are the short ears, the inability to see the tail, and his muzzle.

I don't care if he is full blood, mix, or genetically flawed. I'm still going to rescue the poor guy (he is scheduled to be euthanized at 5:00 today). I'm just curious as to what he may be. I will provide more pictures as needed, once I pick him up this afternoon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aschen_engel (May 3, 2006)

If he's at a shelter.. you'll never know what he truly is.. :-/


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the truly interesting things about rescue/shelter dogs is that there will nearly always be a little mystery surrounding them. When I was ten or twelve, we got the last dog that I could truly identify as a purebred.

He was an AKC beagle, BTW, and it made absolutely no difference to us that he had papers and some lineage. He had a great personality and a great voice, which he used at every opportunity.

Your dog looks like a bassett/beagle mix to me. It's a shot in the dark, though.

Be prepared for an adventure. I personally love both breeds and hounds in general.


----------



## fmjnax (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I know we will never know, and I'm fine with that. It's just the curiousity, you know. It's obvious he's not pure or AKC. I don't care about papers. I just want another loving member of our family. Granted, I would prefer the mellow nature of a Basset over the semi-energetic nature of the Beagle (I have owned an AKC Beagle in the past), but that has very little bearing on why I selected this guy for adoption.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Definately doesn't look like a full blooded basset. Short ears, short snout. I agree w\ the Beagle\Basset.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

He definatly looks like a Beagle/Basset Hound mix. His face looks like a Beagles (but a little longer ears) and the Basset body.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Not a full bassett, I'm pretty sure. Those look like beagle eyes to me! What a cutie!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, I am definitely seeing a little sprinkle of Beagle mixed in there. He is really quite cute. What are you naming him? Is his tail docked? I don't see it at all. Can't wait to hear all about him. God Bless you for rescuing this little guy.


----------



## fmjnax (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, we just got back from picking him up (was an hour-long, very fun drive). He has a full tail, but it doesn't point up like Basset/Beagle. It doesn't have the typical Basset characteristics though (no white tip and it doesn't point up).

His ears are also longer than they appear in the pictures, though they don't quite fold over his nose. They're probably less than an inch from the tip of his nose.

He's short and built tough. I never would have thought just how hard he could pull on a leash. We immediately ran out and bought a harness for him.

He has a large head and a big, long snout, typical of Basset and Beagle. He's such a waste, too. Likes to lay on the fluffy rug with the kids, even though he's only known the kids for an hour. He's entirely housebroken and trained with the basic commands. He stands like a penguin, too (his front feet kind of angle inwards. It's really cute). He slobbers like normal and loves to follow his nose. I would guess he weighs at least 50 lbs and I would guess him to be at least 3 (he has all teeth and even has a few gray hairs). He's active, yet lazy. He has the temperment of a Basset with just a hint, a very slight hint, of Beagle hyperness. Just perfect for our family!

Basically, he's an awesome pet. He was definately in a loving home before, but was lost. He doesn't bay (yet) and doesn't bark, even at other dogs in the neighbors yard. He wines when hungry or when he needs out though. I'm sure there's a family out there that is really missing him. He's such a jewel! We saved him with just an hour to spare. Adoption was only a $10 donation to the shelter, to boot. Now I just have to work on getting the two cats accustomed to him.

I'm pretty sure he's not full Basset, but he's more Basset than anything else, that much I know. As far as names go, here's what we're deciding on. Tucker is what we're currently calling him, though. We're trying to come up with a southern/Texan country type name (since that is where we live):
Tucker
Roscoe
Bandit
Outlaw
Peanut
Tank ('cause gosh dang he's stong!)
Rufus
Cledus

I'll try and upload some new pics of him. The ones above do absolutely no justice!!!!! I could go on all night about how happy I am, but I will let some pictures do the talking.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to hear he fits so well with your family. I like the name Tucker for him best.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like Tucker, too. I haven't met a Tucker I didn't like. 

And Rufus, but somewhere in my mind I picture a Rufus being red.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like you've got a great new pal, no matter what mix he is! Didn't Roscoe have a Basset? He looks like a Roscoe to me.


----------



## fmjnax (Nov 30, 2007)

Roscoe did have a Basset. Flash was his name, I believe. The guy in Smokey and the Bandit did as well. His name was Cledus. 

He is a great pal. We're thinking he's an older dog. Looks like his nose has a lot of gray and he tends to just lay around more often than I would think a younger Basset would. 

But we're in love, nonetheless.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I like Tucker, especially since you're already calling him that. I know a guy we call Tuck, short for Tucker and he is a friendly, good natured, burly guy that would pull on a leash if he were a dog. Perfect. We tried changing Cherokees name but we found that Cherokee won out in the end. It was his name when we met him and he seems to like it


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!! 

I like Tucker or Roscoe out of the names you mentioned. 

I had a Basset mix (his name was Dan) until recently (he passed away from old age) but he was a GREAT dog. In his prime he was also very strong and had a pretty nasty bark. It sounded like a bark from a much larger dog actually. It actually rivaled my Mastiff's bark!


----------



## fmjnax (Nov 30, 2007)

Still trying to get some decent pics of him (my wife left the digi-cam at her parents, so I only have my cam-phone right now). Here's two while checking out the backyard!


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

I deff see beagle in him to. I really like the name of Tucker! Call him all the names that you have on you list and see what one he awnsers too LoL Let him pick his name!! He really is a cutie and a very lucky one..You saved him just in time!!


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

I can sure see the basset in him. He sounds wonderful. I hope you post more pictures. Congratulations! I thought about naming my dog Tank. I like Tank, I also like Peanut


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

He looks like he's built tough. I think he definitely looks like a "Tank."


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He looks more Basset in these new pictures but I would still bet there is a little Beagle sprinkled in. He is a very Handsome dog. I also like the name Tucker. I am very happy for you and for him. Thanks for saving a life. It is great that it is working out so well. Hopefully the cats will come around quickly.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I like Bandit


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

Well whatever he is he sure is cute! But I do agree I see Beagle there. I like Peanut, just because I like the irony of naming a not small dog Peanut. Just like the toy poodle I groom named Tank!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I loooove him!!! So glad you saved him!!!!! Can you update us on him? What is his name? How is he? I have such a thing for bassett hounds and so want one in the future.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess this post is kinda old, but we have some little mixed dogs (known rat terrier x who knows) who got their first gray hairs at around 6 months and have only gotten grayer in the last 5 years. so at least in mixes gray dosen't always mean old. I say byb basset, there's a lady we know that has short eared ones


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

sparkybeagle said:


> Looks like you've got a great new pal, no matter what mix he is! Didn't Roscoe have a Basset? He looks like a Roscoe to me.


he is definately a roscoe! good luck. he is awesome!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree - definitely half beagle and bassett would be my guess. So cute. I love the names Peanut and Roscoe and Rufus. 

Congrats and enjoy him.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations! I think he seems like a Tucker.


----------

